# A Tool for Putting Labels on Bottles



## tcb54 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is a tool that I built to help put the labels on bottles straight. It keeps the bottle steady and you can see if they are straight by lining up the sides or the bottom. 






























I read about this in a wine magazine and built it from their diagram and description with a couple modifications. 


All my labels go on straight using this jig.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2008)

You didn't need to build that gadget. Just drink afew glasses of your wine as you bottle it so the labels all look straight no matter how crooked they are. You never notice the crooked ones as long as you properly sample your wine all the time. hiccupp.....


Really though. I saw that in WineMaker Magazine and it really is a very good idea.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 20, 2008)

I like that too....I sure need some help in that department. 


I tried Joan's idea of lining up the edge of the label on the seam of the bottle...It worked fine on the Bordeaux bottles....but, any bottles with sloping sides looked really funny....worse than eye-balling it.....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## tcb54 (Jan 20, 2008)

I haven't put on a crooked label since I built this...


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 20, 2008)

If my labels weren't crooked, people wouldn't believe I did them!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 20, 2008)

A friend of mine made two of them for me. They cost me less than $2.00!


----------



## myway22 (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe its just me, but couldn't you still put them on crooked using that gadget?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree with that statement, i personally dont see how this helps besides holding the bottle better but hey, if it helps you, so be it!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 22, 2008)

Wade, I figured out where I wanted my labels, measured from the bottom of a bottle, marked that on the long sides of the holder, and wrapped some of that rubbery shelf liner stuff at that line so when I put my labels on, they line up.

But yes, you can still have crooked labels ...especially if you've been drinking!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been eyeballing mine and they seem to be ok, but I would like to have one of those label levelers.

Great Gadget!!!


Ramona


----------



## corn field (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is an example of a crucked label probably too muchsampeling the product


----------



## tcb54 (Jan 22, 2008)

*"Maybe its just me, but couldn't you still put them on crooked using that gadget?" *










*"I agree with that statement, i personally dont see how this helps besides holding the bottle better but hey, if it helps you, so be it!"*

This jig enables you to use the bottom and sides to "square up" the label, especially when a bottle is rounder and/or more curved. It definitely holds the bottle steady and that in itself makes it easier. I tried doing it in my lap for a while, but occasionally the labels would be slightly crooked. 


As I said, since I made this I haven't put any labels on crooked.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 23, 2008)

JW, exactly!! I get one or 2 that are slightly crooked, but that is how my friends know I personnally labeled them!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 23, 2008)

Corn Field, nice bottle of wine there.


----------



## tcb54 (Jan 23, 2008)

Corn field,


I like the label!


----------



## swillologist (Jan 23, 2008)

Corn field, I don't think that picture was taken yesterday. I was in Corydon Saturday evening and I if I remember right the trees weren't that green.



Just funning ya. Nice looking label and wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2008)

I also agree that it is a nice looking label....Do you make different ones for each batch???
Just how much had you tasted before adhering that label????


I get some that crooked too.


----------



## corn field (Jan 23, 2008)

Swill it was taken late summer early fall.
Nothern I usually make a different label for each new batch but some times I fall back to this label because it was my first one.


----------

